# glanz effekt photoshop 5.5



## Martina Piechowski (20. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche dringend einen Effekt oder Filter, der mir sozusagen "Glanzpunkte" gibt.
Das benötige ich für einen Schriftzug. Die einzelnen Buchstaben sollen glänzen wie eine lackierte Billiardkugel...


----------



## Philip Kurz (20. September 2004)

Ich empfehle dir, dich mal durch die bekannten Seiten für Filter oder Aktionen
zu wühlen. Dort wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig, da man viele Aktionen ja auch
zweckentfremden kann (z.B. Glasbuttons für Text etc.)

http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psactions/

/edit
Ups, bei deviantArt hatte ich mehr Aktionen in Erinnerung ...

http://www.webteknique.com/ps_actio...p?cat_id=1&cat_desc=Glass+and+Plastic+Effects


----------



## pixelschlampedelux (22. September 2004)

Hallo,

Du kannst Dir auch unter 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials.html

kleine "Filmchen" angucken wie´s geht. Geht dabei zwar um Buttons und Chromschrift, aber im Prinzip ist es gleich...


----------

